# Looking for a kitten



## Jojolou (Mar 13, 2011)

I am looking for a kitten to give a good home too. Really looking for a Bsh kitten from a healthy background.. Would give it a great home.. Willing to pay for its care..


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

How about TIA & TAO Rushden Persian Rescue 2 6 month old BSH?

Also try

BRITISH SHORTHAIR: SOUTHERN BRITISH SHORTHAIR CAT CLUB - RESCUE
Tel: 07905 010210
Email: [email protected]
Website (click on "Re-home List") Southern British Shorthair Cat Club

and try Pauline at HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue she gets in quite a few.

good luck


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

adorable i want them all, angel especially appeals to me, no idea why lol good luck getting a puddy tat


----------

